# Lurchers?



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

anyone have one for coyote hunting?


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

and I wonder how greyhound crossed with AB or Dogo instead of pit would do


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I have been told by the people who hunt with them that a good lurcher is hard to beat. I dont know what an AB or Dogo would add to a greyhound that a pitbull would not be able to add.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

pinch of mal spice things up a bit?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I think the hunters have it figured out with the greyhound X pitbull. There is nothing that a malinois could add to the mix for the job they are used for either.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Thats a nice looking dog !


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

how about everyone's fav internet whippit?






and this pic that was to big to upload


http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2007/06/11/us/12dog-600.jpg


----------



## Shawn Killeleagh (Mar 1, 2010)

There is a guy using Airdales to hunt coyotes, and a good website for Lurchers is ozziedoggers, they just call them BullArabs, or BullyGreys. There is also the UK site, The Hunting life, an excelent Lurcher section there.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The AB and the Dogo would add to much bulk and slow down the lurcher to much for coyotes. 
I think Don T even said that his Airedale x greyhound was a great kill dog but needed a touch more speed.
The pit cross and back to the greyhound the second generation will keep the speed and power. (1/4 Pit)
The "classic" Lurcher was/is a collie for "biddability" (willingness to respond to command) and the greyhound.
On a smalerl scale often a border collie and a whippet would be used. 
The Salluki is often bred in for endurance. 
ANY combination of sight hound and "whatever" is a Lurcher
A sighthound x sighthound or Lurcher x Lurcher is often refferred to as "long dogs"
George Custer was a big fan of Long dogs. 
I've seen Irish wolfhound crosses, Staghound crosses, Saluki crosses, etc. Anything goes if theere is sighthound in there.
Often times the second cross is hardly distinguishable from a straight sighthound. 
I've been told (don't know how true) that this is because the greyhound, staghound,saluki, etc are some of the oldest breeds and keep/revert to "physical type" easily.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gorgeous animal, I'd love to see her in action.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

That's a beauty, and looks very functional. I've seen only one dog that could have been this type of cross. It was at a rescue. It was quite ugly, like a big "bully" type head on a skinny whippet body.

I'd love to see this one in action. Such nice proportions and muscle tone!


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Realy nice looking dog.


----------



## Jim Just (Mar 23, 2010)

Back when I was a kid, a friend's father had an Irish wolfhound/GSD cross. That thing was a joy to watch run, and a coyote-killing machine before she was a year old. The plan was to breed her to a greyhound to get some more speed, but they moved away about then and I never heard how it came out. 

A couple of the guys had greyhounds, but they'd lose one or two a year, it seemed they were so focused on the coyote they'd overlook the barbed-wire fences until it was too late.


----------



## Shawn Killeleagh (Mar 1, 2010)

Something similar is a kangaroo dog from australia. It seems hitting the fences only slows them down for a second.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Shawn Killeleagh said:


> *There is a guy using Airdales to hunt coyotes *, and a good website for Lurchers is ozziedoggers, they just call them BullArabs, or BullyGreys. There is also the UK site, The Hunting life, an excelent Lurcher section there.


Is this common or are you and I probably thinking of the same guy in AZ?


----------



## Rod Barker (Feb 12, 2010)

Shawn Killeleagh said:


> There is a guy using Airdales to hunt coyotes, and a good website for Lurchers is ozziedoggers, they just call them BullArabs, or BullyGreys. There is also the UK site, The Hunting life, an excelent Lurcher section there.


This is an Australian Bullygrey started in the 1970s and created from English Bull Terrier X Greyhound with Pit added 20 years ago they were bred to hunt Wild Boar .

This dog stands 27 inch at the shoulder and weighs 90lb .


----------



## Shawn Killeleagh (Mar 1, 2010)

You have to be carefull with the Australian bullgreys, there is a guy breeding some real crappy ones down there. do a websearch for ozziedoggers, you can get the information from there. The guys on there use their dogs, and have a place for sellling the pups too. 
I wouldn't be surprised if we are thinking of the same guy Ashley.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I've seen Irish wolfhound crosses, Staghound crosses, Saluki crosses, etc. Anything goes if theere is sighthound in there.
> Often times the second cross is hardly distinguishable from a straight sighthound.
> I've been told (don't know how true) that this is because the greyhound, staghound,saluki, etc are some of the oldest breeds and keep/revert to "physical type" easily.


This is pretty interesting and makes some sense my girlfriends 1/4 saluki/alaskan cross "huskies" are very sighthound looking and crossed again to a very traditional alaskan husky still came out looking very saluki.
Sorry for going off-topic - just found it rather interesting.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> This is pretty interesting and makes some sense my girlfriends 1/4 saluki/alaskan cross "huskies" are very sighthound looking and crossed again to a very traditional alaskan husky still came out looking very saluki.
> Sorry for going off-topic - just found it rather interesting.



Lynn, my understanding is the Saluki adds stamina more then any of the other sight hounds in the Lurchers. Is that the same for the racing husky? 
The breakdown on sight hounds as I understand it is;
Saluki for stamina
Greyhound for speed
Afghan for speed over rough ground
Whippet for fastest lb for lb.


----------

